# Recently purchased a 1989 240sx Fastback, need some help! 29 photos



## kevinphan (May 21, 2008)

Purchased it for $500, body and frame has some pretty bad rust but it seems like it can be welded (I'll take pictures in a few days) but this is my build, I plan on swapping out the engine to an SR20DET, and doing the suspension but that's just dream talk.

Here are some pictures, there is a lot of photos haha.






















































































































































































Somewhat painted the rear light as a test, anyone have a tutorial on how to take the window out of the driver side door? We can't figure it out and spent an hr trying to do so the two upper bolts are stuck and wont let me pull it out.


----------



## kevinphan (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Not bad...But word of advice from someone that once had your dream to do the SR20 swap...If you do the research you will see a turboed KA24e or even a KA24de will stomp the SR20 day after day on the same money spent. Take a look at KA-t.org and see what I am talking about.. Car doesnt look too bad just allot of cancer on the frame


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*oh yeah*

god all that cancer just scared the crap out of me, you got alot of cutting, bending, new parts, and welding. but more power to ya if your gonna work on that car every day and bring it back from what it went through. 

im currently in the same stage as you too. been working on getting the cash for an engine rebuild. 

ill post pictures up of my 240 and some of the work ive done to it.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*take his word*

also take trippens word check the ka-t site out. I had not of a clue about the potential of building the ka24de into the 700 horsepower ka24det

if you want good performance parts check out FRSport.com - Aftermarket Performance Parts great site for your 240sx


----------



## kevinphan (May 21, 2008)

So you think it's worth it to fix up or scrap it at a junkyard to make at least somewhat of my money back and buy a new one.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

looks like its not that bad of a deal to me. i would just get some new rocker panels and weld those on, you've got some pretty bad rust on yours. it would take a lot of welding and metal to fill all of it up. but do what you want to do as far as the motor goes. i'd say SR just because from what my friends with KA-T's have gone through and the ones with SR's have had a lot better results. you can swap an SR for a lot cheaper than most people will say. i did mine with a lot of popular brand name companies parts (GReddy, HKS, Tomei, etc.) and also bought wheels for my car for less than $5K.


----------



## kevinphan (May 21, 2008)

I have brand new rocker panels in my garage haha, I was just going to get new side skirts, I will probably just keep it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nice shoes... 
anyways, lol, ka-t's are fun, i have one in my altima, but i also have a built sr in my hatch and ill tell you what, that sr is a million times easier to work on than the ka. after removing 2 s14 ka's today, i really dont like them at all anymore. 
go with what you want, the sr is a very satisfying swap.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*whats*

whats wrong with the ka's?

are they just too big to work on for a 240?

becuase i have noticed that the SOHC is almost half the size of the DOHC well wouldnt go as far as half but yes the ka24de is not easy to work on but well worth it in my opinion. Along with SR, well worth it if you do the work right... 

Shit just about any engine is well worth it if you stroke and missage it right.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Nothing is wrong with KA's Just some people who don't really "know" how to work or build engines think its easier to dump in a motor that was already turboed. Dont get me wrong the SR20 motor isnt a bad motor. I just went the KA way due to the fact I know motors and I am not afraid to dig into them. So with all the good info and parts for the KA it was only smart to go with what you know.


----------

